# g35 sounding exhaust



## the95max (Sep 26, 2006)

hello everyone, i have a 95 maxima gxe and i am tryin to get that g35 exhaust sound on my car. im thinkin its the components (catylic&muffler) and the size of the pipe. could this be it? any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Check out this post on Maxima.org...there are a lot of sound clips of just about every exhaust combination for the 4th gens.

Good luck.


----------



## the95max (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for the help jeff


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

only one I've heard come close to that sound was an '04 Max with a Greddy exhaust on it. sounded amazing.

I'm not sure you'll be able to get it out of the 3.0. the heads, cams, and exhaust manifolds just aren't tuned the same and make a completely different type of sound.


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

you won't sound like a g35....best bet is to redo the whole exhaust. Headers back. The headers, y, and muffler are what will really give sound. And obviously your choice of resonator in the b pipe.


----------



## the95max (Sep 26, 2006)

what's one of the best setups out right now for a deep sound, sorry, ive seen some maximas that sound like hondas and im trying to avoid that, any ideas?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Have a look at the link Jeff mentioned, it's got quite a bit of info...


----------



## Vangtastic97 (Dec 21, 2007)

STILLEN's cat-back is the best sounding exhaust you will find IMO. search youtube for stillen maxima and my car pop up


----------

